# Guess



## katana (Mar 11, 2007)

So ladies for those of us girls who can't afford to break the bank on handbags (but rather MU)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What do you think of Guess Purses?

I have 3 of them, a mini one, a larger one, and a new oversized one!

Anyone else here currently rocking Guess?


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2007)

i like them. i bought a really cute one when i was in hawaii and got soooo many compliments that it was a hot bag


----------



## Marisol (Mar 11, 2007)

I like them.


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 11, 2007)

They are very cute actually and pretty durable. I like this one:


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 11, 2007)

I like Guess purses as long as they don't have a huuuge "G" on the front.


----------



## katana (Mar 11, 2007)

Actually, thats the exact one I have! I love it!

I also have a black small sicily hobo and the over sized one in black!

I want one in red too!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 11, 2007)

I love Guess purses


----------



## misstee (Mar 12, 2007)

ah, i have that one too.

i love Guess purses.

especially the big oversized ones!


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, that's my only issue with some of them.


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have lots of Guess bags and I love them. I just bought my first Coach, but I'll still buy Guess


----------



## Leony (Mar 12, 2007)

They look nice, but I don't own any of Guess stuff.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 12, 2007)

They're cute. I prefer their fabric ones rather than the fake leater/plastic.

I despise fake leather purses.


----------



## xEdenx (Mar 12, 2007)

i love guess pruses i have a huge one! its grey and has the g's all over it..it was love at first sight. They very nice purses.


----------



## Tina Marie (Mar 12, 2007)

I LOVE Guess purses.. I have about 6 of em!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2007)

i love guess?, but now i feel like it's a knock-off of gucci - because i want one lol


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 14, 2007)

I have real Gucci, Fendi, and Coach, and I LOVE my Guess bags. They are just so cute... great price, and I always get a lot of compliments when I use them.


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 14, 2007)

I like them. because it's light and also easy to look after.

My oldest Guess I have is from Macy's in L.A. which I bought about 5-6 years ago and still works fine :laughing: .

The other Guess I own is from TJ-MAXX, but sadly it didn't last that long.


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 14, 2007)

i like it theyre nice looking.hahha


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 15, 2007)

I bought one for my friend's bday. A white wrist-clutch one. OMG, I can't believe I bought it for her - I so wanted it. Then they ran out of it.... sucks.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 17, 2007)

i am not a fan of guess in particular, but i do like pursess that look more expensive then they are


----------



## badbadgirl (Mar 28, 2007)

I love my Guess bags- I have about 5 of them. I have stopped collecting them though because I've hopped onto the Betsey Johnson love train.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 3, 2007)

I really like them. I don't have one yet but I see them all the time at Ross, yes I know they are the old models, but still, they are so cute


----------



## VintageGardinia (Apr 4, 2007)

Some of their more simple designs are quite nice, I have a few of their bags and wallets. But sometimes they come out with quite hideous stuff as well eheheh............ :rotfl:


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 4, 2007)

they have really cute smaller purses and wristlets. i always see al lot of them with really nice hardware too.


----------



## Kimmi201 (Apr 4, 2007)

i love guess! really nice..i have this plainish tan one..so many people asked if it was gucci...besides im not into spendin 500 for a mini mini mini gucci bag when i can buy 7 outfits for that n get a nice..sayyy guess purse lol..anyways i really like allll their stuff now all the clothes are so so cute n fit really nice..more expensive but still hot


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 4, 2007)

I love that white Guess bag! Where did you buy it?


----------



## Lorann10 (Apr 8, 2007)

I like the Guess bags. I don't have any, but have seen quite a few that I like lately.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 8, 2007)

I like them. There's one I've been eyeing...just don't have the cash to get it!


----------



## Sheikah (Apr 8, 2007)

I loove Guess I have purses and a watch.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 9, 2007)

I love Guess bags. I have a couple of them. They last well.


----------



## katana (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm in Canada and we don't have all the same ones (purses) that are available in the U.S. *wishes we did*.......... but I bought mine at the Guess store.....theres also a large handbag store but I forget the name that carries them.


----------



## yumemiru (May 10, 2007)

I luv Guess purses. It's usually worth the money and doesn't break that bank


----------



## prettypretty (May 12, 2007)

i have alot of guess purses i really love them


----------



## nurzruby (May 12, 2007)

I dont own one myself but my younger sister does. I tend to borrow it once in awhile. I love GUESS bags &amp; purses because it is way more affordable than other branded bags around.


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

very cute


----------



## katana (Jun 16, 2008)

I know this is an older thread, but seeing as how we have new members and few new Guess lovers (Andi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) And I was asked to post some pics, I thought I'd do it here rather then starting a new thread....

So heres some of my bags. I lent my sister my White Guess hobo &amp; matching wallet, but it was the same as the first picture.

I had a large safari style bag that I loved, but some thread had come loose, so I don't use it anymore.

They were all bought at the Guess store. I do know other places have them available too.

Wow I never realized how hard it is to photograph a purse!

Ha! It looks better in person.

So anyone else want to share there favorite guess bags....


----------



## Anthea (Jun 16, 2008)

They look great, I'm a little bit jealous as I don't have any Guess but one day I will get myself one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2008)

a lot of them are a bit overdone for my liking. When it comes to bags I really like plain, simple leather, with the shape or colour as the interesting feature. I rarely go for crazy fabrics or heaps of embellishments.

But I say if you can rock it then go for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 16, 2008)

Guess oscillates between totally tacky bags i would not take even for free, and some AWESOME ones ... I have 2, they are very durable, great quality... I want to buy more. However, sometimes when I look at some of them, I wonder what these designers were thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beaglette (Jun 16, 2008)

I bought my first Guess purse on Friday at the Guess Accessory Factory Outlet Store about 2 miles from my house- I never even knew that store existed.

I love, Love, LOVE so many of their purses and their watches too. My daughters and I walked in there and they kept pointing and saying "I like that mom! Get that!" And then they were telling me which colors they preferred and that they didn't like the shoes I tried on. Ha.

Yes, I LOVE their purses and I see many in my future, considering they are soooo cheap at the outlet store. I paid $40 including tax for this one:







Can barely even find a cheap-o, neat-o purse for that price!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## katana (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree! Sometimes the bags can be outright hideous!

But over all, I think they are very cute. They are good quality for the price, and should definitely last a couple years.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 17, 2008)

i love their purses


----------

